# Electrobloc - Batteries not charging from mains



## FrankiaMH (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi, I wonder if anybody can help? 

We've recently noticed that our leisure batteries are no longer being charged when plugged into the mains. However, we can run 240V appliances directly from the mains ok, and the 240V AC to 12V DC conversion still occurs. Also, the batteries do get charged correctly when on the move. Everything is controlled by an Electroblock EBL 220. We've checked all the fuses but can't see any obvious problem. Does this mean that the electroblock's developed a fault and that it may need replacing?


Thanks


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry to suggest that your Elektroblock has fallen the same way as several others.

Check out the circuit breakers and perhaps fuses. If possible check that mains exists on the correct input terminals on the Electroblock. When convinced that it has failed then remove the unit and send it to Schaudt to have it repaired. Details as below.

Schaudt GmbH Elektrotechnik & Apparatebau
Daimlerstr. 5 - 88677 Markdorf - Germany
email: [email protected]
Tel. +49 7544 9577-70 Fax +49 - 7544 - 9577-49

They do provide a quick and competitively priced repair service, its just a pity that it is necessary!
C.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm not an expert but offer the following:
Does the EBL 220 have a fuse on the front panel marked "Internes Lademodul"? The EBL 99 that I have does and this is the fuse for the charging unit. If so, have you checked it?
Since the alternator is charging the batteries when the engine is running, I presume the leisure battery protection fuse(s) are OK but have you checked? If a fuse has failed, you need to identify the cause before replacing it (sorry if this seems blatantly obvious).

The EBL 99 instructions give the following guidance for your symptoms:
Possible cause 1 - No mains voltage Remedy 1 - switch on automatic fuse (RCD) in the vehicle / Remedy 2 - have the mains voltage checked.
Possible cause 2 - Defective Electroblock Remedy - call customer service.

Since Possible cause 1 seems not to be the case, I suggest a call to Schaudt or the Frankia dealer.

p.s. the 12v still works on hook-up because the EBL acts as an in-line rectifier as well as a charger (but it cannot be used without batteries connected).

Philip


----------

